# Medicare retro fee schedule



## acgtammy (May 12, 2010)

We have been told by American Society of Nuclear Cardiology that Medicare has corrected the fee schedule related to nuclear cardiology and that this is retro back to January.  Anyone else heard this and do we resubmit our claims or will Medicare do a mass adjustment?


Tammy Higginbotham
Athens Cardiology


----------



## agott (May 12, 2010)

Yes we have also heard this and were told that we did not need to resubmit any claims, Medicare will be doing the reprocessing.
Autumn 
Grand River Cardiology PLC


----------



## acgtammy (May 12, 2010)

Thank you so much!


----------



## carolhodge (May 12, 2010)

I have not heard this.  Can someone fill me in?  Thanks.


----------



## jseda (May 12, 2010)

Yes, this is correct. NO answer yet as who's to reimburse when. This is being worked out.


----------



## agott (May 13, 2010)

Here is the website for the documentation for this update.  It is from the American society of nuclear cardiology.
http://www.asnc.org/content_9802.cfm

Hope that this helps everyone.

Autumn CPC
Grand River Cardiology PLC


----------



## carolhodge (May 13, 2010)

Thanks so much!!!!  I had not heard this.


----------

